# Mozilla's Firefox 2.0 to rival Microsoft's IE7 browser



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

The non-profit Mozilla Foundation will release a new version of its popuolar Firefox Internet browser on Tuesday, officials of the group confirmed.

Developed by an "opensource" community made up of thousands of volunteers, Firefox has become the greatest rival of Microsoft's market leading Internet Explorer. Firefox already accounts for up to 30 percent of the market in some territories, Mozilla claimed.

The software is currently being downloaded by around 350,000 users a day, Mozilla said. The launch of Firefox 2.0 follows on the heels of Microsoft's launch last week of a major upgrade of its Internet Explorer browser, IE7.

Firefox 2.0 promises several new features, as well as a solution to an annoying memory leak that has troubled earlier versions, according to Mozilla.

Mike Schroepfer, vice president of Mozilla, revealed that "Firefox will be released in around 30 languages" while "IE7 shipped only in English."

Other features of the new browser revision include phishing protection, which reports if a website may be malicious; session saving, which restores windows or Firefox tabs if the browser crashes; improved access to Web feeds; spell checking; and search suggestions.

A day before the scheduled public release, Mozilla has posted the final versions of the software on its FTP servers in preparation for the public launch.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got them both on here now, but I don't know a thing about a computer. I guess I'll hit some buttoms and see what happens.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Firefox is pretty user friendly. I currently use it and love it. I like the tab feature for quick reference of websites. The best thing to do is just mess around with the features. I also enjoy the mouse gestures feature. Firefox also has many themes, plug-ins and extensions for use with the browser.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya know... I have yet to see the newest version of either of these rowsers. But, some of those features listed above are already built into Opera. Spell check is one. And, if the browser or computer crashes, it will go back to where U were the next time U open it. They are late in that department


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Ya know... I have yet to see the newest version of either of these rowsers. But, some of those features listed above are already built into Opera. Spell check is one. And, if the browser or computer crashes, it will go back to where U were the next time U open it. They are late in that department


I don't know Ship, Firefox has a feature called restored session for any crashes you might experience. It takes you back to all the sites and/or tasks you were doing before the crash. That was actually on the old version of firefox. I also downloaded Internet Explorer 7 just to keep my system up to date. It's not got anything on Firefox 2.0.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm just going by what's in the article. I still use Firefox occassionally, and that's not a part of the version I have - unless its something you adjust in the settings later, or add it to the browser by a later download. My point was that IE7 seems to be late in the game in adding many of these features.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

What I've found about Microsoft is that it has a number of "phone home" features built into all of their software. Not only does this use extra resources, but it also eats up some bandwidth. That's one thing I don't like about Microsoft. I use Firefox almost exclusively, however, once in a great while, I'm forced to use IE for a very few sites.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

I've never liked IE. I love Firefox, Mozilla runs rings around Microsoft, even Netscape was better than IE, IMO.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Never liked "Nutscrape". I did download Firefox 2.0. So far, it seems pretty good. Not drastically different from the 1.5 version I had. The only problems I've ever had with firefox is that some videos or pages aren't set up for it. I can open them in IE just fine.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I’ve used Firefox for a long time now. As a Mac user I liked Safari but like Firefox much more. The tags are much easier.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Thor said:


> Never liked "Nutscrape". I did download Firefox 2.0. So far, it seems pretty good. Not drastically different from the 1.5 version I had. The only problems I've ever had with firefox is that some videos or pages aren't set up for it. I can open them in IE just fine.


Never had that problem, must be the operator.:smt082


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I'm just going by what's in the article. I still use Firefox occasionally, and that's not a part of the version I have - unless its something you adjust in the settings later, or add it to the browser by a later download. My point was that IE7 seems to be late in the game in adding many of these features.


The reason you don't have those features in your version of firefox is the browser is made to work with extensions. The reason for this is to allow the browser to be extremely customizable. You can add the features you want and you don't get stuck with the overhead of the features you don't.

As far as not being able to load certain video you probably don't have the plug-in loaded right. that being said there are some websites that wont work in firefox because firefox is dumb to things that could be dangerous. The more power a browser has the more room there is for security problems. Thats why you can't run windows update in firefox because windows update uses something called active-x it allows websites to load software. And unless you explicitly trust the website you are visiting that is a HUGE no-no.

I use firefox for 98% of everything i do on the net. Opera is still a good browser to but i prefer software that is completely open source. You wont have near the problems with virus and spy-ware on your computer cause firefox blocks it.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Firefox already kicked IE's ass. It's a lot more resistant to viruses and much faster without all the commercial BS preloaded.


----------

